# Ideas for dividing a 10g?



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

hey guys, I was thinking about dividing my 10g tank into maybe halves or thirds so that my three male betta can live together and I was just wondering how I should attack this project. Are there already pre-made dividers that I can just stick into my tank, or would I have to go to the hardware store and create it myself. And if any of you guys who already been through this situation and overcome it, what'd you do? any pictures? many thanks!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I do not divide my tanks but there are both pre-made & DIY dividers. You can google it or do a search on youtube, lots of info. As for the store bought, I have read too many horror stories that I would stay away from them.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the premade kind from petsmart. You have to trim it correctly but so far I have no complaints.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I have three divided 10g tanks (with three boys each). My fiance did all the work, but basically what he did was take the crafting mesh and the bars that you use to bind reports. You can get the mesh for dirt cheap at Michael's. The report binders are a bit more expensive. They can be found in any office supply store. 
We decided to go with black and dark blue mesh in hopes that it would make them less likely to see each other. He only used one sheet of mesh per divider, though I've heard people say they used two and criss-crossed them so that the holes were smaller. You just have to measure and cut the mesh and the report binders so that they fit snugly in your tank.

Pros: Cheap to make, simple to make, easily removable, adjustable
Cons: Flimsy/unreliable if you don't take the time to ensure a snug fit, the fish can still see through them, can be difficult to work around filter/intake

I haven't had any issues with mine. None of my boys have gotten into another's space and after the first day, they stopped flaring and now don't even pay attention to each other. You just have to be very diligent about the fit into the tank.

Edit: You can see that Tuffy is looking at the mesh in my avatar


----------



## cliffordsmom (Sep 25, 2012)

I used the DIY mesh dividers in my tank, and never had any problems. You can also find colored mesh, or double up pieces so its harder for them to see each other.

Just be sure to put it in before your substrate to keep it in place.


----------



## Penwolf (Jun 18, 2009)

Quick question for those of you with DIY mesh, how to you secure it to the tank? Is it just the snug fit plus gravel or anything extra?


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

when you guys get the pre-made or DIY projects, does your dividers have holes in them so that the water can still get filter?!?!


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Penwolf said:


> Quick question for those of you with DIY mesh, how to you secure it to the tank? Is it just the snug fit plus gravel or anything extra?


While a snug fit and using gravel/decor to stabilize the divider(s) can be sufficient, I actually prefer to attach the plastic binder clips in place with aquarium silicone. The plastic mesh can then be slid in and out. Its a more "permanent" solution, so you definitely want to make sure you take the time to plan out exactly where you want them before siliconing, but its really not that hard to remove them if you decide to in the future--a razor blade and some elbow grease will remove all silicone from the glass, so it isn't irreversible.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025
The above link is how to make home-made dividers, really simple and CHEAP!

I have both store bought and DIY dividers, and I prefer the store bought, but they arent worth the $10/divider to me, so I usually go with divided.


I have my 10's divided into Quarters. Its nice!


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

Hrmm....I'm thinking about going to petsmart and trying out their dividers. And quick question for those whose done it. Can the dividers stand alone, or do we have to buy something else for it to be able to stand on it's own?


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Tyrannic2Do said:


> Hrmm....I'm thinking about going to petsmart and trying out their dividers. And quick question for those whose done it. Can the dividers stand alone, or do we have to buy something else for it to be able to stand on it's own?


I discussed this in my previous post. And here is a link to the pre-made dividers: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3742975


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

Laurenie said:


> I discussed this in my previous post. And here is a link to the pre-made dividers: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3742975


HA HA! You know I actually looked this up before I submitted a post on here, but I just wasn't sure because it looked kind of funny to me. Do you know if it can stand on its own, or do I have to silicon it and what not?


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Tyrannic2Do said:


> HA HA! You know I actually looked this up before I submitted a post on here, but I just wasn't sure because it looked kind of funny to me. Do you know if it can stand on its own, or do I have to silicon it and what not?


Like I said before, it is possible to stabilize them using enough gravel/substrate and strategically placed pieces of decor, but it isn't that difficult to silicone the side bars in place which ensures there won't be any chance of "accidents" occuring and bettas ending up in sections they shouldn't be. You'd just need aquarium silicone which is easy enough to apply and then let cure for 48 hours if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

Laurenie said:


> Like I said before, it is possible to stabilize them using enough gravel/substrate and strategically placed pieces of decor, but it isn't that difficult to silicone the side bars in place which ensures there won't be any chance of "accidents" occuring and bettas ending up in sections they shouldn't be. You'd just need aquarium silicone which is easy enough to apply and then let cure for 48 hours if you wanted to go that route.


sweet! many thanks Laurenie


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

You're very welcome! When housing multiple bettas, divided tanks is really the way to go imo. You end up saving space as well as money since you only need one heater, filter, etc. for several fish.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck with your tank! I did the DIY method to divide a Petco Bookcase tank for my two boys. I put enough tension in it so that the divider is pretty stable on its own, but it is shored at the bottom with the substrate. It's been up for ... maybe 4-5 months now and I haven't had any problems with it. I catch the boys flaring...but not at each other...they flare at their reflections when I have the room lights off. They ignore each other.


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> Good luck with your tank! I did the DIY method to divide a Petco Bookcase tank for my two boys. I put enough tension in it so that the divider is pretty stable on its own, but it is shored at the bottom with the substrate. It's been up for ... maybe 4-5 months now and I haven't had any problems with it. I catch the boys flaring...but not at each other...they flare at their reflections when I have the room lights off. They ignore each other.


Sweet! So all-in-all it was a success! thanks for thy input Shadyr


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

If you want extra reinforcement with the DIY dividers, you can try making some bars out of the report binders to fit on the lip of the tank to keep them up, or, as someone else mentioned, adhere them to the sides with glue. 

Also, the DIY mesh dividers have small holes that allow the water to flow through them. The filtration probably isn't quite as effective though.


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax®-Me...UTF8&qid=1360491433&sr=8-1&keywords=plen+plex
Just ordered 2 of those tonight. I'm going to go to Walmart and buy some of that black plastic canvas and possibly double up on it after I see it in the tank. Looks like we're planning the same thing - I'm doing it into 3's as well! I'll post an update of the dividers after I get them and let you know how they look/work. Good luck!


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

Melodica said:


> If you want extra reinforcement with the DIY dividers, you can try making some bars out of the report binders to fit on the lip of the tank to keep them up, or, as someone else mentioned, adhere them to the sides with glue.
> 
> Also, the DIY mesh dividers have small holes that allow the water to flow through them. The filtration probably isn't quite as effective though.


mmhrmmm....that sounds interesting. But looks like I will have to give it a try anyways! and thanks!


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

chibifish said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Penn-Plax®-Me...UTF8&qid=1360491433&sr=8-1&keywords=plen+plex
> Just ordered 2 of those tonight. I'm going to go to Walmart and buy some of that black plastic canvas and possibly double up on it after I see it in the tank. Looks like we're planning the same thing - I'm doing it into 3's as well! I'll post an update of the dividers after I get them and let you know how they look/work. Good luck!


ha ha ha yeah you too!! I'm looking forward to see your finish project. I haven't had time to get my supplies yet, with school and work and all that. BUt when I do (which I HOPE is soon) I'll take one too


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

chibifish said:


> Just ordered 2 of those tonight. I'm going to go to Walmart and buy some of that black plastic canvas and possibly double up on it after I see it in the tank. Looks like we're planning the same thing - I'm doing it into 3's as well! I'll post an update of the dividers after I get them and let you know how they look/work. Good luck!


 


Tyrannic2Do said:


> ha ha ha yeah you too!! I'm looking forward to see your finish project. I haven't had time to get my supplies yet, with school and work and all that. BUt when I do (which I HOPE is soon) I'll take one too


@chibifish and @Tyrannic2Do-LOL, me three :lol:. Looks like divided 10s are a popular choice! I have most of my supplies, just waiting for the filters to get here. It'll be great to see how your tanks come out!


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

TeteRouge said:


> @chibifish and @Tyrannic2Do-LOL, me three :lol:. Looks like divided 10s are a popular choice! I have most of my supplies, just waiting for the filters to get here. It'll be great to see how your tanks come out!


waiting for filters? How many are you planning to put into your tank?


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I did thirds once.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Tyrannic2Do said:


> waiting for filters? How many are you planning to put into your tank?


2 of these (one on each end) if they come-they are backordered. I like Mignons, but any good smallish HOB would do the same.
http://www.azoopalm.com/products/filtration/mignon-series/az13107-mignon-filter-150/

and this sponge (number 11) in the middle http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3954

Looking forward to seeing your build! I have had aquariums for years, but this is my first attempt at dividing


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess I am lost or just different in my way of thinking. I don't use HOB in a divided tank. I treat each compartment as an individual tank. Each section gets it's own sponge filter. Not only does this make sure each section gets equal filtration, but also prevents flow problems from a HOB. JMO


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

Krys said:


> I did thirds once.


Looks like it was a success!


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

TeteRouge said:


> 2 of these (one on each end) if they come-they are backordered. I like Mignons, but any good smallish HOB would do the same.
> http://www.azoopalm.com/products/filtration/mignon-series/az13107-mignon-filter-150/
> 
> and this sponge (number 11) in the middle http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3954
> ...


Hrmmm.....that is rather intriguing. I'm looking forward to see how you set it all up before I attempt mine then, lol!


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

waterdog said:


> I guess I am lost or just different in my way of thinking. I don't use HOB in a divided tank. I treat each compartment as an individual tank. Each section gets it's own sponge filter. Not only does this make sure each section gets equal filtration, but also prevents flow problems from a HOB. JMO


What's a HOB? & JMO?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

HOB: Hang On Back Filter
JMO: Just My Opinion 

I wish I had gotten here earlier to suggest Plexiglas! I have two divided 10g tanks, and the Plexiglas works PERFECTLY! My dad drilled about 10 each in the dividers, so the water is perfect and actually drains both sides in a water change  And if one gets sick we can plug them up and have a QT tank right there. Yours look absolutely brilliant, though! Congrats!


----------



## kandaila (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought one of the kits to divide my tank and it worked good. I would go with the DIY next time though cuz the kit was pretty pricy >.< but with mine when I got it in it seemed kinda flimsy even with gravelband plants to support it. The two metal clips that came with it work great (you can see on my avatar) to keep it steady. You could probably use a large paper clip instead.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Tyrannic2Do said:


> Looks like it was a success!


The only time i had a problem with it, was probably my fault. I had done this in 4ths-- which was fine, i had gotten it all set up and it was going just perfect for a few days. one day i left and went out with my mother for the day, and when i got back, some how Sesshoumaru had managed to get out of his section, but not only did he get past HIS section, but the two separating him from the new male that was on the other end of the tank. 

it was set up like;
Renkotsu, Jakotsu, Rin, Sesshoumaru.

Somehow Sesshoumaru got past Rin and Jakotsu and ended up stuck in Renkotsu's section. Neither were dead, or even fighting when i looked at the tank, at first I couldn't find Sesshoumaru and thought he somehow jumped out through the back. I looked all over my dresser top and the down the back, didn't see him anywhere. then I took a closer look at Rin, thinking maybe he got in to her section since it's right next to him. Nope, she wasn't even harmed. then out of the corner of my eye, i see something red moving on Renkotsu's end and lord behold, Sesshoumaru is in there, with Renkotsu, and Renkotsu isn't even paying attention to him. The first words out of my mouth were, "How the f*** did you get all the way over there?!" and he's just looking at me, Renkotsu still doesn't care and they can see each each other. Renkotsu has a few nips in his fins, and Sesshoumaru has a few in his. I grabbed the clostest cup like thing I could, which ended up being a cleaned out peanutbutter jar, scooped sesshoumaru up, and put him on his own side, then checked the separators, which all seemed perfectly sturdy and with no holes. So I sat there and watched him for the next few minutes, and he never went to any corner or anything that would give me a lead to how he managed to do that. and even if there was a hole, what are the chances he'd find two more in the next couple separators?

I dunno, it never happened again. I came to the conclusion that maybe he jumped the gates. When I made that conclusion, I made a habit of lowering the water level a couple inches. Even though the hood made it a tight squeeze to jump them in the first place. 

-shrug-

I still like to do this, I've just gotten more tanks so i don't HAVE to, and even if I do, I'm a little paranoid about Sesshoumaru doing that again, so i just give him his own tank to ensure he doesn't.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

waterdog said:


> I guess I am lost or just different in my way of thinking. I don't use HOB in a divided tank. I treat each compartment as an individual tank. Each section gets it's own sponge filter. Not only does this make sure each section gets equal filtration, but also prevents flow problems from a HOB. JMO


@waterdog, No way are you lost ! You have way more experience with Bettas than I do, and I want to learn, too. This is my first Betta tank-I have 2 cichlid tanks and a shrimp nano. I'm used to HOBs or sumps rather than sponge filters. Since studying posts here, I've come to respect sponges a lot.

Builds on divided tanks I've seen elsewhere had HOBs sitting astride the dividers, one straddling each divider, moving water between compartments. But you all have the most experience on dividing, so that why I'm here :-D ! I was thinking the HOBs on the end compartments, and the sponge in the center. The mesh _does_ slow water circulation a lot, but the center would still get some from HOBs, and the sponge would add more. So each does have its own filter. (I have a thread asking for all to critique the idea in the Bowl/Habitat section- "Optimizing Filters"}



Tyrannic2Do said:


> Hrmmm.....that is rather intriguing. I'm looking forward to see how you set it all up before I attempt mine then, lol!


@Tyrannic2Do, my idea is a theory I got while brainstorming with another shrimper! It may get shot down here, lol. It's a way to save a little money, and get good filtration-I hope. 3 (adjustable) HObs are expensive... and probably too much movement... I may be way off :-D, (and my apologies! I didn't mean to hijack  )



Elsewhere said:


> ....I have two divided 10g tanks, and the Plexiglas works PERFECTLY!.... And if one gets sick we _can plug them up and have a QT tank right there_. Yours look absolutely brilliant, though! Congrats!


@Elsewhere- Brilliant idea!  One could slide fitted pieces of plexi or plastic next to the mesh and... voila!

@Krys, nice setup and successful! How did you filter?


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I just did water changes.


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

So my dividers came earlier than expected! Here's a few pics...
This is a close-up of the clips (one of the main reasons I got them):








And here's the whole thing:









I haven't put it in my tank yet. I'm heading to Walmart tomorrow to pick up some of that black plastic canvas to use in between since I don't want them seeing each other. I'm also going to pick up a couple more caves so all the sections have one. If I complete it tomorrow I should be able to post the result by tomorrow night. I'm too excited for this. :lol:

Unfortunately, I don't have a ton of money to spend on filters, so I'm going to still be using my under gravel one for now (I think I'll point the outflow towards the middle section so the water flows there) with my water changes much more frequent. The ideas you guys have been saying are great and I'll definitely look into them for the future when I have saved some money!


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Ah, so I completed it! I decided to go with a SpongeBob theme because I thinks it's adorable. :lol: Shinji is on the left (double tail plakat), Caaarl is in the middle (veiltail), and Paul is on the right (crowntail).


----------



## Tyrannic2Do (Dec 21, 2012)

Snaps, so many pictures and comments! I appreciate everyone taking their time answering. Now I has so much to build on!


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Tyrannic2Do said:


> Hrmmm.....that is rather intriguing. I'm looking forward to see how you set it all up before I attempt mine then, lol!


Well, set up is done  Altered plans a bit after throwing out ideas.

this was inspiration.. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025

and this.. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=174576

I used 2 pks of report covers ($1.98) at Walmart, "plastic canvas" mesh from Anna's, 59 cents each, DAP aquarium safe silicone $4.79 at Home Depot, Black Krylon $4.50.



I put the filters straddling dividers, enlarged some of the holes in the mesh slightly to facilitate water flow.



Planted, waiting for water to clear, beginning cycling, flow testing (good). Better flow this way. I may add sponge filters, though at the moment I'm getting good circulation.



Looking forward to seeing your project


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

That pineapple decoration is probably toxic. There is a thread on it around here somewhere. I would take it out asap.


----------

